# burlap sack printing



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

has anyone screen printed on burlap sacks ? if so what did you use and how did it turn out ? My customer doesn't want the "shiny" and "on top" look that plastisol will give so I was thinking water based inks but I have not gone down that road yet, maby this will give me a excuse to experiment with water base ?? any input would be helpful, Thanks Danny


----------



## AirspeedPhoto (May 2, 2011)

I've printed black plastisol ink on shop rags and they come out really nice. Have you done a test print on the burlap?


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

yea it has that plasticky on top of the fabric look, basically just like plastisol should...LOL. that's why I was wondering about trying water based but since I've never used it and don't have it laying around to try I was wondering if it would get rid of that plastisol look ?


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

the first pic is the look I'm trying to achieve, where it looks like the ink is "in the fabric" the second pic is with plastisol


----------



## Pjc24soc (Sep 13, 2013)

Did you ever figure out how to get that nice look on burlap and not the shiny on top look?
I want to print on burlap but just not sure which is the best ink to use.


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

no I gave the client a price and they didn't like it so I never got a chance to mess with it. If you do water based printing I'd give that a shot I think the outcome would be allot closer than plastisol. I didn't even try any waterbased stuff since I don't have any.


----------



## Richmendoza (Jan 28, 2013)

We used direct to garment. Looks amazing!!


----------



## pamhughes (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi, could you let me know what ink you used and if you used a heat press?

QUOTE=Richmendoza;1696601]We used direct to garment. Looks amazing!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

pamhughes said:


> Hi, could you let me know what ink you used and if you used a heat press?
> 
> QUOTE=Richmendoza;1696601]We used direct to garment. Looks amazing!!


[/QUOTE]

He said that he used a DTG. 
I'm guessing that he probably just used a conveyor dryer to cure.......


----------

